# The best Heat Transfer paper..



## LivGud (Nov 3, 2015)

I am a new, up and coming t shirt designer based on the east coast. What are some top brands for heat transfer paper? I am currently using a company from California and have not been happy with their materials. Any ideas?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What printer do you have?


----------



## ParkdaleSupplies (Oct 31, 2015)

A lot of options are out their for you. What are your issues with your current supplier?


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

The paper is 1/2 of the issue .... your printer is the other half.

For darks, I personally have found the Forever Laser Low Temp to work very well along with the Oki 920WT. 

For lights, I use Neenah's Image Clip for lights with an Oki 831dn. "IF" the light design has lighter shades in it, I will print using the 920WT to lay down a layer of white since the light paper will not pick up half tones, etc.


----------



## shivymc1 (Sep 20, 2012)

We use magic cut 123 flex - find that good


----------

